# Do speakers sounds better as they age?



## cyberdraven (Oct 28, 2009)

I dont know if its just me but Im quite sure my speakers changes tonality. Definitely its not beak-in, as im using them for two years already. Because of this, i gained the habit to retune my system every 2 months-or-so, primarily on the EQ, just to make it sound right again.

Yesterday, i got hold of an old canton karat bookshelve in a hi-fi store and i was surprised when the dealer told me "that speaker sounds better now since speakers sounds better as they age, provided they are not broken". Do speakers changes sounds overtime? Do they sound better as they age?

Is this another myth or some truth behind?

Thanks

Paeng


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

I was informed on another forum that the speaker "break-in" period was just a trick to aviod warrenty claims on newly installed equipment. 

Wish I could comment on speakers changing tone, etc. My suspicion is that yes they can... probably depending on listening volume and frequency of use. But it also would depend on the speaker. A quality driver shouldn't change much. I am interested to see what others have to say about this.


----------



## Raysclim (Nov 29, 2012)

From what I know , run in is common term used in home audio as well, 
By playing the system , you are passing electric signal and current thru all connecting wires and cable , include those within Equipments too, this will helps for the ion dielectric arrange themself into a uniform pattern .. Result is that signal flows is cleaner and faster ..hence better sound .

For speaker , the voice coil will be more relax and flexible after prolong use a.k.a. Run in . Result is faster transit response mechanically and hence sonically improvement . 

Just my two cents worth 

Cheers . Raymond 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Rearrange the ions??? No. Just, no. 

Break-in is nothing but a way for you to get used to your speakers to keep you from taking them back. Break-in has been debunked so many times it's not even funny.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

wine ages, wooden guitars, violins, etc.., age

electronics aging 

Pretty certain, that's why young men marry OLD women !


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

But..
But, the electricity get faster after the components relax!

Edit: I once heard a pair of 20 year old funky pups. It was like audio nectar from passion fruit plucked off the cliffs of mount Olympus!


----------



## Raysclim (Nov 29, 2012)

Every electronics component have their life span . They probably at their peak condition after some usage and then when hitting the top of the curves , they start deteriorate. Wires , cable , speaker components will last most longer under normal condition and environment. 

So are we , every years , a new product will launch to have better performances , it is just our on calls to upgrade again ...and so the cycle begin as before ...just fact of life ..lol


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Nah, I think we just get more used to them. Same thing as when you do a tune and after living with it a couple days you think its the mack daddy tune til you hear a good system and wonder what the hell you were thinking. Your mind can definitely play tricks on your ears. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I'm pretty torn on speaker break-in. I wish I could have had my tweeters measured when brand new vs now. They seem to be slightly less harsh but with no loss in detail now. I noticed this first and then learned from Emilios that these tweeters do mellow out after several hours. 

In the beginning the 110s were not harsh but some sibilance was there. Now it's completely gone and I use no eq on these tweeters.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It's funny, the test Tom Nousaine did in the 90s about speaker break-in was using Dynaudio drivers. lol


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> It's funny, the test Tom Nousaine did in the 90s about speaker break-in was using Dynaudio drivers. lol


I remember that vaguely. Was he using midbass drivers?

My biggest question is what can change over time? Suspension, sure, but it seems that makes little to no difference. In a tweeter especially, what can possibly change to change the sound...

I can easily believe it's just me getting used to the sound. What kind of made me start wondering again is what I noticed matched what Emilios said would happen and I did not have that information before I made my observation. Can the dome "soften" over time with enough "vibrations"?


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm not good with the science behind it but I can tell you that, when I got my SR6500s, I put them on an oscillator because they are "known" to "need" breaking in. When I first put them on the oscillator (at Fs) the cone was barely moving, so little that I had to put my hand up to it to see if it was even working. It was just vibrating but not excurting (probably not a word, you know what I mean). After about 4 hours of being on the oscillator, it rapidly started getting louder and the excursion path increased. After that time, the cone was moving freely like you would expect any mid to.

Just my couple of pennies.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

If break in is a myth, then tell me why parameters change after some use.


----------



## LovesMusic (Mar 29, 2012)

Id love to hear the responses to this...
mechanical tolerances will change over time, given their use.

Electrically eh I dont think so, I chuckle when I read how the guys filter sounds better after he let the cap burn in..

But "break in"? thats like the guy who says you should "baby" your new fully built motor on the dyno for 1000 miles...:laugh:


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

LovesMusic said:


> Id love to hear the responses to this...
> mechanical tolerances will change over time, given their use.
> 
> Electrically eh I dont think so, I chuckle when I read how the guys filter sounds better after he let the cap burn in..
> ...


I doubt anyone breaks their speakers in for safety just like an engine doesn't have to be broken in for safety. My only break in is 30 minutes of varying rpm for a flat tappet engine. Otherwise nothing can fail because it was t broken in properly. Journal bearings don't break in. A roller valvetrain not really. Only ring to cylinder wall wear in is of a concern and the majority of it is done within 30 minutes. The only concern there is the finish, not whether it will "break". 

With speakers all I can imagine is mechanical parts changing and I doubt you'll ever tear a spider or surround because they were too stiff due to no break in lol. I'm still wondering if the cone itself can have a change of sonic quality over time especially a tweeter.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I guess I don't understand how an engine comparison to a speaker is relevant. 

I mean, you have to break in baseball mitts so, why not speakers?

There. Now its 1 to 1.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't think I have ever owned a subwoofer that hasn't changed in sound over the 1st several hours of break-in. I experienced this long before I even knew it was a possibility.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BeatsDownLow said:


> If break in is a myth, then tell me why parameters change after some use.


Tell me why those parameters exactly offset when they do change so the net result is no change in freq response, output, power handling, and required enclosure size.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Any change you heard, particularly in a mid or sub, was simply the suspension stretching out to its normal operating position. This is the position it was spec'd at and where it will remain for the life of the driver. Once that's done (an it'll take minutes at best unless you're babying the piss out of it) it won't change unless it's damaged or an outside force gets introduced. 

And change you heard that took "weeks" was your east adjusting, nothing more. 


Matt - it was the midbass drivers.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> *Any change you heard, particularly in a mid or sub, was simply the suspension stretching out to its normal operating position.* .


Now that seems reasonable.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

So after a few hours of listening to music at reasonable volumes everything should stay the same unless something is becomming damaged?

End of story?


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I have measured changes in T/S parameters over about 80-90 hours of break in with pink noise playing. Same ambient room temperature during this time.

Q lowered, VAS went up and Fs went down. T/S parameters didn't change further after this period. Observed the same thing with both my Scan subs and my Peerless HDS mids, the mids took about the half time though.

So I do believe speakers should be broken in, I'm sceptical about break in periods of cables, amps and other equipment though. Don't have enough technical knowledge to comment on that, but it seems very unlikely to me.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 3 via Tapatalk.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Since CMS changes, LF will change. It is also said that distortion profiles will change. We should see if Erin would be willing to take a set of new speakers, break one in for hours, and then test both so we can see what exactly changes and the true extent of those changes.


----------



## LovesMusic (Mar 29, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> I doubt anyone breaks their speakers in for safety just like an engine doesn't have to be broken in for safety. My only break in is 30 minutes of varying rpm for a flat tappet engine. Otherwise nothing can fail because it was t broken in properly. Journal bearings don't break in. A roller valvetrain not really. Only ring to cylinder wall wear in is of a concern and the majority of it is done within 30 minutes. The only concern there is the finish, not whether it will "break".
> 
> With speakers all I can imagine is mechanical parts changing and I doubt you'll ever tear a spider or surround because they were too stiff due to no break in lol. I'm still wondering if the cone itself can have a change of sonic quality over time especially a tweeter.



For me I like the 1st start on the motor to be till operating temp is reached. Change the oil and trailer down to my tuner and dyno, there relatively quick like you said, the rings will seat however they wont seat "breaking in/babying the engine". 300 miles later the car runs better then when she came off the dyno. 
mechanical tolerances changing... 

I have watched guys 300 miles after "breakin" spittin oil past the rings because instead of the rings seating to the cylinder wall, the walls seat the rings lol that should make sense...I mean thats what your hone is for let the rings fill the gaps...I digress..

How it relates to speakers is the "seating process" No matter what you do breakin, drive em hard out the box whatever, your mechanical tolerances will change. They have to.

But I think Quality Sound is right the change is quick and now spec is nominal...that is until material half life and what not comes into play...

Buick between you and I, I think the material can very well change its sonic characteristics over time... Material is not "solid" and atoms move and vibrate about in their lattice crystal structures.. filling in gaps of other atoms or being pushed out of the way, I believe even this can have effect on what we hear. I can keep going but Im sure I sound pretty crazy right about now...lol

The same way different woods are used to give guitars a different tone.. regardless of them all having and playing the same E string. Then we can add how about a 70 year old piece of alder to 10 year old piece.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Since CMS changes, LF will change. It is also said that distortion profiles will change. We should see if Erin would be willing to take a set of new speakers, break one in for hours, and then test both so we can see what exactly changes and the true extent of those changes.


Tom Nousaine did this already. This exact test. In the 90s. It's a dead horse.


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Since CMS changes, LF will change. It is also said that distortion profiles will change. We should see if Erin would be willing to take a set of new speakers, break one in for hours, and then test both so we can see what exactly changes and the true extent of those changes.


Cms changes which changes not just Fs but also Q and Vas. But they all change in relation to each other so the ratios remain relatively unchanged which nets an inaudible change in response and enclosure requirements.

I don't think anyone is arguing that the suspension doesn't loosen over time with use. The argument is 1) is the change audible and 2) is it necessary to subscribe to a specific "break in" period. The answer to both, from everything I've seen from multiple different tests, is no.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Paul Roth says the changes may or may not be drastic depending on the enclosure. Paul is a designer at Credence.. Here is a quote from Danny Ritchie also

"Typical observations regarding speaker burn in involves an opening up or relaxing of the presentation. Vocals will appear less strained or congested. The sound smooths out. Bass response appears cleaner, tighter, less distorted, and even deeper. These same observations are reported day in and day out by people all over the world and is very consistent.

Still there are those who claim that it is the listener that does the burning in as one gets used to the sound. Funny thing is that if a speaker has a bright, edgy, or fatiguing sound to it, you will be more fatigued the longer that you listen to it not less fatigued the longer you listen."


I wouldnt call Tom's test conclusive of anything really. We can look at this data here and it will show you that in different brands of speakers, some of the parameters have a vast changes compared to others. Can we conclusively say that you wont notice any difference in all of these?

Untitled Document

Here is the paper with Paul Roth, Dann Wiggins, and Danny Ritchie

http://www.gr-research.com/burnin.htm


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

LovesMusic said:


> For me I like the 1st start on the motor to be till operating temp is reached. Change the oil and trailer down to my tuner and dyno, there relatively quick like you said, the rings will seat however they wont seat "breaking in/babying the engine". 300 miles later the car runs better then when she came off the dyno.
> mechanical tolerances changing...
> 
> I have watched guys 300 miles after "breakin" spittin oil past the rings because instead of the rings seating to the cylinder wall, the walls seat the rings lol that should make sense...I mean thats what your hone is for let the rings fill the gaps...I digress..


I agree except it depends on the rings. Some will seat fine with easy driving, some won't. Try breaking in some chrome rings easy and they will never seat. I was one of those people that could never get the rings to seat due to an aggressive ring and an easy break-in. You're right though, hone marks must be there to trap oil for cooling and lube and a proper face. I'm not trying to argue, I just talk too much when it comes to cars.

I run Total Seals on my turbo car and though leakdown results weren't that great after assembly even with everything well lubed, after the first 30 minute run, oil change, and cooldown, the leakdown numbers were drastically improved where they stayed for the rest of it's life. I'm sure leakdown results are only one way to determine if it's fully broken in or not. I wish there were a way to measure friction over time. I'm sure there are minor changes, maybe more in the friction reduction arena as the miles rack up, I've noticed average oil temperatures seem to drop slowly in the first few hundred miles on cars not equipped with coolers. Maybe that's friction. I bring the boost up slowly in stages when I'm on a fresh tune and engine not because it's a fresh engine but because I want to expose any weak spots in the tune or fuel system or whatever gradually so I can't speak from personal experience if there's any gains after a few hundred miles but I take your word for it.

With that said, I'm not one for an easy break-in whether it's engines or speakers. When I bought my Acura TL, it had 8 miles on it and I raced my GF, also in a TL as soon as I pulled out of the dealer lot. I varied rpms during freeway driving just to alter the oiling patterns on the cylinders but I certainly didn't drive it easy. Now it's at 114,000 miles and has never consumed a measurable amount of oil which isn't saying much I guess other than a hard break-in isn't instant death as some believe. I've never taken it easy on subs when new either and have never had a failure.

I guess my main point is there's not much that actually "breaks-in" in an engine and clearances hardly change, same as a speaker. It's the cone that I'm interested in. I better stop now before I annoy too many people. 



LovesMusic said:


> How it relates to speakers is the "seating process" No matter what you do breakin, drive em hard out the box whatever, your mechanical tolerances will change. They have to.


Clearances..... Sorry, I had to. I fully agree with you.


LovesMusic said:


> But I think Quality Sound is right the change is quick and now spec is nominal...that is until material half life and what not comes into play...
> 
> Buick between you and I, I think the material can very well change its sonic characteristics over time... Material is not "solid" and atoms move and vibrate about in their lattice crystal structures.. filling in gaps of other atoms or being pushed out of the way, I believe even this can have effect on what we hear. I can keep going but Im sure I sound pretty crazy right about now...lol
> 
> The same way different woods are used to give guitars a different tone.. regardless of them all having and playing the same E string. Then we can add how about a 70 year old piece of alder to 10 year old piece.


And this is where I would love to see a FR when new vs a few years down the road. I might be wrong but doesn't every speaker have two modes, one where the suspension come into play, maybe this is what people are referring to as pistonic movement and another where the cone is more or less "vibrating" and excursion practically nonexistent? I would think if different cone materials can produce different sonic characteristics, usage over time might also alter the sonic characteristics. Just like an engine, it's a rapid change in the beginning and levels off for most of it's life.

Your comment about different woods giving guitars a different tone while all playing the same note is very interesting. Is this change in sound also a change in frequency response and is it measurable? I'm still not convinced everything we hear can be measured. 

I'm asking because I honestly have no idea what the answers are. Keep up the great posts, I've enjoyed reading them.


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Paul Roth says the changes may or may not be drastic depending on the enclosure. Paul is a designer at Credence.. Here is a quote from Danny Ritchie also
> 
> "Typical observations regarding speaker burn in involves an opening up or relaxing of the presentation. Vocals will appear less strained or congested. The sound smooths out. Bass response appears cleaner, tighter, less distorted, and even deeper. These same observations are reported day in and day out by people all over the world and is very consistent.
> 
> ...


Regarding the first article....I pulled up Unibox and plugged in the pre-break in T/S and the T/S after 40hrs of break in (measured cold) using the same enclosure referenced in the article (.39cuft 1.8" port 4" in length).....saving and comparing the graphs, they are virtually indistinguishable. It predicts the 40hr driver actually has an F3 1.1hz higher than the pre-break in driver. 

So, again, no one is doubting the measurements of the driver change. That has been proven time and time again. What is disputed is the audible affect of those changes. And yet again, I fail to see any valid evidence the affect is audible. I skipped the 2nd article because it appeared to just reiterate the 1st link of proving the parameters change, which no one is disputing. And I wasn't going to waste the time of going through this process of graphing the changes in all of the drivers. If you want to spend the time to prove one of them will be drastic enough to be audible....more power to you


----------



## cyberdraven (Oct 28, 2009)

Personally, im sold to the idea on suspension loosening up. I think the changes were hearing is primarily attributable to the caps of the passives. I onced had my infinity bookshelves mod/upgrade on mundorf caps and i was surprised they told me give it 100 playing hours before hearing the benefits. They even offered me an add-on of about $20 to buy the broken-in caps instead of the new ones.

With respect to tweets, you could easily hear some cracking and harse sound off the bat, specially on titanium tweets. After a couple of hours, the tweets sounds more refined.

Thanks

Paeng


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

I have heard major changes in Scan Speak Revelator and Dynaudio mid-basses. My wife (non-audiophile with better ears than me) noticed the increase in bass without being asked by me. If I only heard it, or if she heard it with my prompting, I could persuade myself that there really wasn't anything happening. I haven't heard any other drivers change after "breaking in". Being Swedish, I blame the fact that the drivers are Danish for this behavior .


----------



## LovesMusic (Mar 29, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> I agree except it depends on the rings. Some will seat fine with easy driving, some won't. Try breaking in some chrome rings easy and they will never seat. I was one of those people that could never get the rings to seat due to an aggressive ring and an easy break-in. You're right though, hone marks must be there to trap oil for cooling and lube and a proper face. I'm not trying to argue, I just talk too much when it comes to cars. .


Before I start, haha take what I say lightly I dont even have a BS yet. I would never speak with this free spirit brain I have in any conversation other than the internet lol, bc I relatively know nothing in the scheme of things, logical assumptions based on the small amount of knowledge I have at this point.

I guess you would know better than me... Your going to laugh but Im only 25 my dad has taught and helped me with 2 seperate turbo builds and these are Hondas . Chrome rings  The cross hatching does play many other roles like you stated, It has been a couple years since talking motors, got out of the game here in NJ too expensive and lots of thieves... Lucky me I still have the shell and original stock motor/tranny for use down the road..too bad its in pieces...hate it when that happens bc this isnt the first lol


Im glad you enjoy forced induction, Get back to me in another 15-20 years bc it is my lifes goal to design the finest variably veined turbos a guy/gal could ask for. The same way some of these guys get off reading FR graphs, i get off reading compressor maps  



BuickGN said:


> I run Total Seals on my turbo car and though leakdown results weren't that great after assembly even with everything well lubed, after the first 30 minute run, oil change, and cooldown, the leakdown numbers were drastically improved where they stayed for the rest of it's life. I'm sure leakdown results are only one way to determine if it's fully broken in or not. I wish there were a way to measure friction over time. I'm sure there are minor changes, maybe more in the friction reduction arena as the miles rack up, I've noticed average oil temperatures seem to drop slowly in the first few hundred miles on cars not equipped with coolers. Maybe that's friction. I bring the boost up slowly in stages when I'm on a fresh tune and engine not because it's a fresh engine but because I want to expose any weak spots in the tune or fuel system or whatever gradually so I can't speak from personal experience if there's any gains after a few hundred miles but I take your word for it.
> 
> With that said, I'm not one for an easy break-in whether it's engines or speakers. When I bought my Acura TL, it had 8 miles on it and I raced my GF, also in a TL as soon as I pulled out of the dealer lot. I varied rpms during freeway driving just to alter the oiling patterns on the cylinders but I certainly didn't drive it easy. Now it's at 114,000 miles and has never consumed a measurable amount of oil which isn't saying much I guess other than a hard break-in isn't instant death as some believe. I've never taken it easy on subs when new either and have never had a failure..


Ahh the dreaded first leakdown/compression test...Its no suprise results vary...unless its one of those frankenstein magic motors I believe other parts as "minute" as they may be play part of "breakin" Valves will seat better including valve stems and GUIDES and these do measure in a leakdown test once the motor has been running.. Quite a few different metals heating up on each other..they certainly do not expand and contract at the same rates and temperatures, how about a rear main seal, does rubber breakin? these are all variables which I believe can be solved for. which can explain my better running 300 miles later engine.

As for applying time to friction, I dont see why not. I am no where near that level though, I have a good foundation in statics including forces, moments, friction, equilibrium and applying force body diagrams.

Oil is something I never dove into researching, but I can assume even oil breakdown can have effect in a total operating system view, not even necessarily bad result..

Theres always give and take in the scheme of engineering...As for your tuning methods I can appreciate the expossure you hope to induce but from a mechanical stand point I try and play it safe regarding fuel requirements, stock block and 300whp I got away with a simple walbro pump upgrade, 560whp on rocketfuel led me to twin boshe 044s and injector dynamic 1200cc's, that was fun lol..except back to your point, my tuner was always making adjustments, at the track, on the road, during the summer during the winter...Some strange ignition changes would sometimes yield dramatic differences depending on...well honestly depending on everything...all the many variables at that given time





BuickGN said:


> I guess my main point is there's not much that actually "breaks-in" in an engine and clearances hardly change, same as a speaker. It's the cone that I'm interested in. I better stop now before I annoy too many people.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearances..... Sorry, I had to. I fully agree with you..


Ugh pathetic my heads up my ass lol... 

Your interested in the cone though, right...what if I told you, you couldnt even be sure your 2 driver cones are the same material, sure it looks like its the same but without "engineering" destruction tests, hehe and coming from the exact same batch we couldnt have the slightest clue. I have done these tests, though it looks like aluminum and is "aluminum" it fails to meet our "specific" specs and needs. It happens in industry all the time given the importance of application. Now apply the rest of the speaker material.. your right guys are gettin annoyed lol 

Offtrack again, but I had to machine and lathe a small motor that ran off compressed air for a class, following a set of blueprints classmates results were all over the place. I used the same machines and tools as the rest, the only difference I saw I took was leveling every hole and piece in every vice, and what I call my frankenstein motor in which my crankshaft "journal" is a tad cockeyed! I set the schools 4 yr record with #rpms @ 30psi. How can this be...sure calc could be applied and you can get measurements but it did what it did.




BuickGN said:


> And this is where I would love to see a FR when new vs a few years down the road. I might be wrong but doesn't every speaker have two modes, one where the suspension come into play, maybe this is what people are referring to as pistonic movement and another where the cone is more or less "vibrating" and excursion practically nonexistent? I would think if different cone materials can produce different sonic characteristics, usage over time might also alter the sonic characteristics. Just like an engine, it's a rapid change in the beginning and levels off for most of it's life.
> 
> Your comment about different woods giving guitars a different tone while all playing the same note is very interesting. Is this change in sound also a change in frequency response and is it measurable? I'm still not convinced everything we hear can be measured.
> 
> I'm asking because I honestly have no idea what the answers are. Keep up the great posts, I've enjoyed reading them.



I dont see why time will not factor into speaker character, how much ehhhh I dont know but I agree with you. 

Regarding guitar wood testing I could not tell you what tone might look like plotted as an FR, Markz seems to be well rounded with musical instruments, I just mess around with them, However if your curious enough to "see for yourself" take a ride with your gf to a local guitar shop, maybe theyll have an acoustics room and take yourself a couple acoustic guitars in and pluck and strum away, youd be hard pressed to not hear a difference. 
If you can look for a dark wood Martin..D something, I cant even remember the wood. she stole my heart, real dark emotions she had.. play any light wood next to that martin and tell me what you think...


Im in the same boat, I dont know the answers but I know they wouldnt be "that" easy, as to a no or a yes. I enjoy shootin the **** thats all.. so yea if you mean it, I know im new here, Ill continue throwing ideas out there.




sorry excessively long!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I ran an Arc 12 for a short time and the cone was a lot flimsier when I took it out than it was when I first installed it. Still a great sounding sub at lower volumes. Then there was the owner of a very small company back in like 07 that said to put at least 25ish hours on his midranges before deciding whether or not you like them or some kind of mumbo jumbo. I'm thinking it was to get the owner of the drivers conditioned to the sound more than anything. I personally never thought they were anything special and better choices were available for less than half the price IN MY OPINION. The owner I'm talking about is doing quite well these days from my observations with a few options that supposedly perform quite well for what they cost.

As for breaking in motors, my freshly rebuilt 200hp Merc efi wouldn't hardly come out of the hole the first five hours or so. Sure it was double oiled (or more) for the first couple of tanks but even double oiled it got more and more responsive. After the first few hours it seemed to be a lot looser. Now it's a rocket out of the hole after it warms up. It runs better and better each time I run it wide open. Don't like to though because of the big hole my 40 gallon tank forms when you try to squeeze that extra 5mph out of my hull. WOT at around 5700rpm and 67mph can literally burn twice the fuel as it does at 4500rpm and 53mph.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> It runs better and better each time I run it wide open. Don't like to though because of the big hole my 40 gallon tank forms when you try to squeeze that extra 5mph out of my hull. WOT at around 5700rpm and 67mph can literally burn twice the fuel as it does at 4500rpm and 53mph.


Jack-rabbit starts are crowd pleasers, very well suited to people with deep pockets.

If you were to plane first and then slowly increase throttle, the boat might get better efficiency up to a point and provided you needed to cover 70 miles.

*Wide Open Throttle is for showing off !* Better have some deep pockets


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Oliver said:


> Jack-rabbit starts are crowd pleasers, very well suited to people with deep pockets.
> 
> If you were to plane first and then slowly increase throttle, the boat might get better efficiency up to a point and provided you needed to cover 70 miles.
> 
> *Wide Open Throttle is for showing off !* Better have some deep pockets


I usually do take off easy then let it build up speed on its own. However, it's fun to open it up once every trip.


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

subs are like car motors, they work the best right before the blow up.:laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

STROKD said:


> subs are like car motors, they work the best right before the blow up.:laugh:


That's how my Yamaha Pro V 200 outboard was the trip before the #6 piston snapped a wrist pinCan't complain though because 16 years old and never been rebuilt plus who knows how many hours I'd say it put up a good fight. And now I'm fuel injected...NO MORE FINNICKY CARBS!!!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

STROKD said:


> subs are like car motors, they work the best right before the blow up.:laugh:


Agreed. I've gotten nervous when the car magically picks up power and runs exceptionally well. Then again, running better right before it blows up is probably more a function of tuning than wear.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.klippel.de/uploads/media/Aging_of_loudspeaker_suspension_Klippel.pdf


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

STROKD said:


> subs are like car motors, they work the best right before the blow up.:laugh:


It sounds good, it sounds great, it's broken in , 10 seconds l8r, it's history


----------



## DaleCarter (Jan 3, 2008)

STROKD said:


> subs are like car motors, they work the best right before the blow up.:laugh:


I had that very experience with my bass guitar rig a few years back. The bottom half of my bi-amped rig was an EV 18" in a ported cab with a Crown Micro-Tech 1000 bridged mono for power and crossed over at about 100 Hz.

One night at rehearsal and about half way through a song, it sounded fatter and sweeter than I had ever heard it. The guys in the band were looking at me like I had finally tweaked it just right. It went away before the song ended


----------

